# Lake Ashtabula Fishing Report



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

I noticed the new forum and had to be the first.I fished solo on Saturday.Caught 4 eyes and a dozen perch.Not real fast, but consistent.Fished 14 feet, using half-minnow and jigging spoons.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Where did you go in at and what did you have for ice?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ashtabula is my probably most productive lake. For the past three years i have gone out there and cuaght countless numbers of big perch. couple that went 1.5 lbs. If you kow the sand bars and the river bed you will have a great day of fishing. But the fishing doesnt usually pick up until the middle of Jan and on into Feb. I havent been out there yet so I'm looking forward to another great icefishing season, good luck to all!
PS Doug if you want head out there this weekend drop me a line in my PM box.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

GB3, won't be able to make it out this weekend. I have some things going on (the wife wants me at home). Only a couple of weeks until she hatches. It's understandable!!! Thanks for the offer. I have everything ready (auger, house, and the rods are ready to go), just need to get things settled after the baby is born. Thanks again.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good luck getting out fishing Doug!

:wink: I'm looking forward to the newborn!


----------

